# Looking for Lease / Club within 2 hours of Atlanta



## Hollywood (Jun 13, 2017)

A couple of fathers in my neighborhood and myself are looking for a lease or club within two hours of Atlanta.   We are looking for 100+ acres or a family oriented club, where we can teach our children about the outdoors and hunting.  Please PM me with details.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Hollywood (Jul 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Ironhead (Jul 19, 2017)

*club*

We have 2 openings in our Oglethorpe county family club. It's 1000 acres with secure camp w/power & water. 10 members and wife & kids hunt free. $1100.00.


----------



## revrandyf (Jul 20, 2017)

Right at the limits of your range but you might want to look at Briar Creek Sportsman's Club.  15000+ acres; dog hunting and still hunting; lots of deer, hogs, turkeys, and small game.  Good fishing in Briar Creek and in numerous ponds.  They have a website (not exactly up to date) to get more information.


----------



## JDSWRSLLL (Aug 10, 2017)

*Troup County lease*

Check out Troup county Lease Still needs members under lease looking for members GA only.


----------



## Toney Graham (Sep 5, 2017)

*coweta county lease*

Coweta county 206 acres $2472 for lease. Go to Premier lease web site . You can pull up maps and get info. Looks like a very good wooded tract


----------

